# Process of making fashionable walking canes!



## Asterom (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your signature line so we'll know what to call you.

We do like photos and descriptions on projects. Many folks won't watch a video, even a decent one like yours, so post some photos and tell us about the steps you go through in building these canes.

David


----------

